# Skin (autocollant) pour MacBook - question



## dany wild (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Certains vont dire que c'est un sacrilège, mas j'ai bien envie de customiser (j'ai pas dit de jackiser IoI) mon macbook (merci à ceux qui sont totalement contre de ne pas pourrir le post, chacun ses gouts ... un MabooK c'est comme son c_ _ _ chacun en fait ce qu'il veut IoI).

Enfin bref, j'ai trouvé sur le site www.laptopcustom.com des skins "ultimes" qui sont en fait des pack de 4 autocollants pour recouvrir sobrement son MacBook.

Je souhaiterai savoir si certains ont déjà fait l'opération et avoir un retour.

Merci à vous,

Renaud.


----------



## Aenelia (10 Octobre 2007)

Il est sympa ton site, par contre je craque juste pour les mod&#232;les pour filles 
je me demande ce que &#231;a donne le simple autocollant a 20 euros


----------



## dany wild (11 Octobre 2007)

Aenelia a dit:


> Il est sympa ton site, par contre je craque juste pour les modèles pour filles
> je me demande ce que ça donne le simple autocollant a 20 euros




Ben justement, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne, donc si certains ont des retours, c'est le seul site ou j'en ai trouvé des sympas.

Et puis au niveau pose comment ça se passe ... Tu loupes la pose avec un skin à 50 euros, ça met un peu les nerfs IoI


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

ca doit etre coton pr les enlevés par contre...


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2007)

kasparov a dit:


> ca doit etre coton pr les enlevés par contre...



Yep c'est ce que je me dis pour mon mac mini, j'en ai posé un juste pour le fun et si je veux le décoller je pense que je peux oublier... en plus ça modifie l'échange thermique, du coup il chauffe un peu plus qu'avant et les ventilos se font plus souvent entendre, mais rien de dramatique et de loin.


----------



## tremendus (11 Octobre 2007)

Là aussi tu as des choses à matter :

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/tuning/rubrique14.html

Par contre le souci que tu risques d'avoir c'est de te lasser plus vite d'un "tuning"
que d'un design sobre et originel, et là où ça demande reflection c'est s'il n'est plus
possible d'enlever correctement la déco sans tout flinger...


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (26 Mars 2011)

dany wild a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Certains vont dire que c'est un sacrilège, mas j'ai bien envie de customiser (j'ai pas dit de jackiser IoI) mon macbook (merci à ceux qui sont totalement contre de ne pas pourrir le post, chacun ses gouts ... un MabooK c'est comme son c_ _ _ chacun en fait ce qu'il veut IoI).
> 
> ...



Zut, le lien est mort // 
*Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)*


----------



## debutante (28 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que j'arrive un peu tard mais il existe un autre site maintenant : 
www.santa-pi.com

Il y a plein de skins, et autocollant pour le macbook.
On sait jamais si cela intéresse quelqu'un plus tard

Bonne journée a tous


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2011)

moi les mac je les aimes natures


----------

